# An alle Asus vg248qe-Besitzer / helle Streifen @ 144hz Hilfe!



## Maru88 (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo liebe Pcgames-Hardware-Gemeinde! 

Nachdem ich von euch gut beraten wurde habe ich nun den Asus vg248qe vor mir stehen, jedoch habe ich beim ersten probieren ein Problem festgestellt!

Wen ich den Monitor auf 144hz einstelle und einen dunklen Hintergrund habe, in diesem Fall das Startmenü von Skyrim, sind mir mittig vertikale ( aber sogar leicht schräg! ) Streifen aufgefallen die sich bis zur Mitte nach oben ziehen und dabei dünner werden. Es ist also eine sehr unregelmäßig Erscheinung... 

Zugegeben... man muss in einem dunklen Zimmer sitzen und eine komplett schwarzen Hintergrund an dieser Stelle haben und genau hinschauen, aber trotzdem fühle ich mich um meine 300 Ocken betrogen! 

Schaut mal genau hin ob ihr bei euch sowas feststellen könnt! Falls nein.. hab ich wohl ein besch... -ädigtes Model erwischt und werde es gegen ein neues umtauschen. 

Danke im voraus für euer Interesse!

Mfg, Maru


----------



## Gast0707215 (13. Juni 2013)

Alaso ich seh da nichts. Hab allerdings auch kein Skyrim, hab jetzt einfach mal schwarzes Bild in Vollbild genommen.


----------



## Maru88 (13. Juni 2013)

Dann wird er wohl zurück gehen... schade... dabei macht es echt Spaß mit 140fps ein Ego-Shooter zu zocken!^^


----------



## Gast0707215 (13. Juni 2013)

Haste schon so ein bisschem rumgestellt? Helligkeits, Kontrast gedreht oder so?

Und kannst du bitte ein Foto davon machen und hochladen?


----------



## Maru88 (13. Juni 2013)

Also Einstellungen sind im Standartmodus:

Helligkeit 23
Kontrast 75
Farben: 
R 100
G 90
B 93
Trace Free 0

Rest ist auf Standard!
Bis morgen lade ich ein Bild davon hoch.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2013)

An den Einstellungen die du hast, kann es nicht liegen. Ein Foto wäre wirklich hilfreich.


----------



## Westcoast (14. Juni 2013)

ich habe auch den besagten monitor Asus vg248qe und habe derartige probleme nicht in spielen. habe aber auch kein skyrim.


----------



## Maru88 (14. Juni 2013)

Der Fehler taucht nicht nur in Skyrim auf! Er ist mir nur durch den schwarzen Hintergrund im Startmenü erst richtig aufgefallen!
Schaut man genau hin sieht man die streifen auch durch dunklere Farben! Aber wie gesagt nur im 144hz Modus!

Hier das Bild! ( Die Streifen sieht man in der Realität etwas mehr als auf dem Foto! )


----------



## Gast0707215 (15. Juni 2013)

Kommt die Helligkeit unten mittig von z.B. deinem Kamera-Blitz oder ist das so "normal"?


----------



## Maru88 (15. Juni 2013)

Habe kein Blitzt benutzt... habe aber in 144hz leichtes clouding unten und in der Mitte. 
Habe versucht die Helligkeit des Monitors zu nutzen für das Bild, deswegen ist das Foto in einem schrägen Winkel fotografiert und es wirkt als wäre es so Hell, ist es aber nicht!

Aber siehst du wenigstens die Streifen?


----------



## ASD_588 (15. Juni 2013)

anscheinend ist etwas kaputt weil die led in der unteren mitte zu hell sind.


----------



## Painkiller (16. Juni 2013)

Sieht auf dem Bild so aus, als ob eine oder mehrere LEDs zuviel Helligkeit abgeben. Könnte aber auch ein Problem mit dem Panel sein. Evtl. werden einige Bereiche von der Helligkeit her falsch beleuchtet.


----------



## Maru88 (16. Juni 2013)

Also zurück mit den Ding und hoffen das ich einfach nur viel Pech hatte!


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juni 2013)

Das kann schon mal passieren, das man ein Montagsmodell erwischt.  Davor ist man bei keinem Hersteller sicher.


----------

